# Whats the best tire for plowing?



## Blakeburkhardt

What tire do
You recommend for plowing in the winter?


----------



## JustJeff

Oh boy #2.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

This has been discussed. And discussed. And discussed.

I guess it's better than 5000 how do I get my local Walmart, or what would you charge to plow this? Questions.


----------



## Randall Ave

Well, is this just a plow truck, or a daily driver? Look up Winterforce tires.


----------



## Randall Ave

John_DeereGreen said:


> This has been discussed. And discussed. And discussed.
> 
> I guess it's better than 5000 how do I get my local Walmart, or what would you charge to plow this? Questions.


I like the ones, my plow don't work, and the wires caught fire, can you help me? Boring day, wifes cranky, just shoot me.


----------



## JustJeff

I'll add to my initial comment to at least try and be helpful. I personally love Duratrac tires. But there are 50% of the people on here who hate them. It's a crapshoot, and all about personal preference.


----------



## seville009

I use studded Duratracs on my plow truck; the deep lugs are great for deeper snow. Had non-studded Duratracs on my daily driver, but they’re not very good on the hard packed snow on the roads, so switched back to studded Cooper M&S for that (and use the Duratracs now for a summer tire)


----------



## Sawboy

Round ones that hold air are best. Look for the black ones made of rubber. I've had my best luck with those.


----------



## Freshwater

John_DeereGreen said:


> This has been discussed. And discussed. And discussed.
> 
> I guess it's better than 5000 how do I get my local Walmart, or what would you charge to plow this? Questions.


It's not even fun to make smart comments anymore. So I'll simply give a sigh and say... I love Cooper tires...ran them all they've all been great...

OP make sure you have a newer set with good tread... now go... fly free... find your brand...


----------



## Arrowbrook99

I’ll contribute with BF Goodrich all terrain. Great tire. But I agree with John Deere.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Sawboy said:


> Round ones that hold air are best. Look for the black ones made of rubber. I've had my best luck with those.


You stole my line...


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

I'll give it a shot....

New tires with a production date code stamped into the sidewalk that's less than 6 months old.

Winter only tires that have a snowflake imprint into the sidewall.

Use those tires prior to the first snow to allow 500 road miles to be put on them. This will ensure the silicone release agents that are applied to the tire molds will be worn off of the rolling surface.

Any "winter" Only tire will light years ahead of any all season tire....at least from my personal experience.


----------



## Brettny

Any tire is awesome in the snow with chains on them.


----------



## Weanis

If your looking for an all-season Tire, Check out Nokian Rotiiva AT Plus. They are an awesome tire. They are an All Terrain made to leave on all year around, made with silica compounds for amazing traction in the winter that don’t get hard and freeze like every other tire made.


----------



## Philbilly2

I will second the BF Goodrichs.

I preferred mud terrains over all terrains for plowing...

But that is all whole different thread... (also very searchable)


----------



## leolkfrm

with enough weight in the back most tires will give you traction, best tire depends on your situation and need (just snow or lots of highway)


----------



## Philbilly2

John_DeereGreen said:


> This has been discussed. And discussed. And discussed.
> 
> I guess it's better than 5000 how do I get my local Walmart, or what would you charge to plow this? Questions.


----------



## Defcon 5

Dick Cepek Monster Mudders.......


----------



## JustJeff

Defcon 5 said:


> Dick Cepek Monster Mudders.......


I had a set of their 44's back in the day.


----------



## Arrowbrook99

Philbilly2 said:


> I will second the BF Goodrichs.
> 
> I preferred mud terrains over all terrains for plowing...
> 
> But that is all whole different thread... (also very searchable)


How are they for everyday driving?


----------



## Philbilly2

Arrowbrook99 said:


> How are they for everyday driving?


Fine in my opinion.

They are not 60 thousand mile tires though...


----------



## Arrowbrook99

Philbilly2 said:


> Fine in my opinion.
> 
> They are not 60 thousand mile tires though...


Ok. Thanks. I do get about that with the all terrain. And at that price I'd like to get as much as I can.


----------



## Defcon 5

JustJeff said:


> I had a set of their 44's back in the day.


I did also...Along with a 6" lift on my 78 K5 Blazer...Good Times


----------



## shawn_

BFG Goodrich AT is my choice.... best tires in snow and for daily driving


----------



## ktfbgb

I prefer goodyear Duratrac’s. I used to like the BFG’s. But had two sets in a row that wore out way to fast. They changed their rubber formula some time back and they haven’t been the same. I get better traction with the Goodyear’s as well, but i have a really heavy diesel.


----------



## Elite Snow Removal

I’m trying to decide between cooper m&s or kanati trail hogs. Anyone try those out yet?? Don’t know anything about either tire. I’ve been running nitto trail grappler mt’s for prob 4 years. Had good luck with them just looking for a little better snow tire for plowing


----------



## Arrowbrook99

ktfbgb said:


> I prefer goodyear Duratrac's. I used to like the BFG's. But had two sets in a row that wore out way to fast. They changed their rubber formula some time back and they haven't been the same. I get better traction with the Goodyear's as well, but i have a really heavy diesel.


I've used BFGs for years. Like then a lot.i looked up the Goodyear's. You said better traction? How many miles do you get out of them? A bit cheaper then BFG also. I️ like that.


----------



## ktfbgb

Arrowbrook99 said:


> I've used BFGs for years. Like then a lot.i looked up the Goodyear's. You said better traction? How many miles do you get out of them? A bit cheaper then BFG also. I️ like that.


Have 16,000 miles on them now. I have a little less than 50% tread left on them. Ill have to put new tires on before next winter. Ill have about 25,000 miles on them by then. What you have to understand is that one, its on a diesel, 2 I pull trailers every day, and three our roads suck. The factory firestones that came on it lasted 9,000 miles, then I️ put a set of Hercules commercial traction tires on it that lasted 20,000 miles, now these. So they are the longest lasting yet. I'm happy to get two winters out of a set on this diesel.

I quit using BFG on last truck when I was only getting 18k out of a set. I know other guys that quit using them for the same reason. The last couple years a few companies have been producing F rated tires. Hopefully Goodyear follows suit And makes these in an F tire. Running at a lower PSI but having the same weight rating will help improve tire wear even more.


----------



## Elite Snow Removal

I got 50,000 on my first set of nitto trail grappler mt’s. I rotated every oil change. Didnt get more than 25k on the last set but didn’t rotate them as much either


----------



## BUFF

ktfbgb said:


> Have 16,000 miles on them now. I have a little less than 50% tread left on them. Ill have to put new tires on before next winter. Ill have about 25,000 miles on them by then. What you have to understand is that one, its on a diesel, 2 I pull trailers every day, and three our roads suck. The factory firestones that came on it lasted 9,000 miles, then I️ put a set of Hercules commercial traction tires on it that lasted 20,000 miles, now these. So they are the longest lasting yet. I'm happy to get two winters out of a set on this diesel.
> 
> I quit using BFG on last truck when I was only getting 18k out of a set. I know other guys that quit using them for the same reason. The last couple years a few companies have been producing F rated tires. Hopefully Goodyear follows suit And makes these in an F tire. Running at a lower PSI but having the same weight rating will help improve tire wear even more.


Been running Duratracs since they came oot aboot 8yrs ago and getting 35k oot of them. I don't run my tires down to the wear bars (3/32" tread) and if did I could probably get 40k oot of them. I've had them on 1ton gas and diesel pickups, when running them on Diesels they do wear a little quicker especially if you have a posi rear end. I just put another set on my '15 Soooooper Duty and putting another set on my '97 F-350.
I've tried BFG AT's and MT's a couple times with not so good luck/results.
At first they're good and when I hit aboot 10k they rapidly declined. The last set of BFG AT's was in '08, I only got 18k before they needed to be replaced.


----------



## ktfbgb

BUFF said:


> Been running Duratracs since they came oot aboot 8yrs ago and getting 35k oot of them. I don't run my tires down to the wear bars (3/32" tread) and if did I could probably get 40k oot of them. I've had them on 1ton gas and diesel pickups, when running them on Diesels they do wear a little quicker especially if you have a posi rear end. I just put another set on my '15 Soooooper Duty and putting another set on my '97 F-350.
> I've tried BFG AT's and MT's a couple times with not so good luck/results.
> At first they're good and when I hit aboot 10k they rapidly declined. The last set of BFG AT's was in '08, I only got 18k before they needed to be replaced.


That 18K seems to be the number on the BFG's. I dont run mine to the wear bars either. By the way they look now, I wont want to plow with them next year, but will probably still be just above the wear bars by winter. I scratched the hell aout of one of the aluminum wheels when I got stuck last winter, and have a couple others with big curb gouges in them. So ive been thinking about getting another set of wheels. If I do that, then ill put the new duratracks on for next winter, and keep the ones I have now, and run them the next summer to get the extra 10K out of them.


----------



## BUFF

ktfbgb said:


> That 18K seems to be the number on the BFG's. I dont run mine to the wear bars either. By the way they look now, I wont want to plow with them next year, but will probably still be just above the wear bars by winter. I scratched the hell aout of one of the aluminum wheels when I got stuck last winter, and have a couple others with big curb gouges in them. So ive been thinking about getting another set of wheels. If I do that, then ill put the new duratracks on for next winter, and keep the ones I have now, and run them the next summer to get the extra 10K out of them.


Our biggest problem with where we live, the types of roads we have, the heat the roads see on the summer, pulling trailers in canyons and the amount a dirt road driving. I do aboot 4k a year in 2 tracks and dirt / gravel roads


----------



## Arrowbrook99

ktfbgb said:


> Have 16,000 miles on them now. I have a little less than 50% tread left on them. Ill have to put new tires on before next winter. Ill have about 25,000 miles on them by then. What you have to understand is that one, its on a diesel, 2 I pull trailers every day, and three our roads suck. The factory firestones that came on it lasted 9,000 miles, then I️ put a set of Hercules commercial traction tires on it that lasted 20,000 miles, now these. So they are the longest lasting yet. I'm happy to get two winters out of a set on this diesel.
> 
> I quit using BFG on last truck when I was only getting 18k out of a set. I know other guys that quit using them for the same reason. The last couple years a few companies have been producing F rated tires. Hopefully Goodyear follows suit And makes these in an F tire. Running at a lower PSI but having the same weight rating will help improve tire wear even more.


Those are tough miles on a tire. I'll look into then for the next set. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Collision

I run atturo trailblade, great traction, all terrian, ive put 10k miles on them, a little bit of doing burn outs... off roading and still look brand new. Plenty of tread, i expect 60k miles. Plus they were 120 a piece installed. There is one con and they ride like a rock, they have literally no give.


----------



## ktfbgb

Collision said:


> I run atturo trailblade, great traction, all terrian, ive put 10k miles on them, a little bit of doing burn outs... off roading and still look brand new. Plenty of tread, i expect 60k miles. Plus they were 120 a piece installed. There is one con and they ride like a rock, they have literally no give.


Those tire look really cheaply made, at least on their website. I would have a hard time trusting a tire that only costs $120 each on a truck that weighs close to 9,000 lbs that does commercial plowing, and pulls a trailer 5 days per week.

I run DuraTrac on my truck and endurance on my trailers. Both tires are made in the USA.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I've paid more for mower tyres...

And if they ride like a rock, they're not going to do well in snow.


----------



## Philbilly2

This sounds like the guy in the bar last week who told me he got 4 load range e 245's for $490 installed...

I asked what brand of tires... he responded I don't know... 

Fish and Chopsticks was the brand...


----------



## theplowmeister

BLIZZAK !!!


----------



## Collision

Hey, to each his own. Im not telling anyone what to buy, all im saying is i ran my truck on the sand with no issues, pulled numerous trucks out of the mud, and never got stuck with them. If they are good in everything else why would they be bad in the snow?


----------



## Philbilly2

Your question



Collision said:


> If they are good in everything else why would they be bad in the snow?


Your answer



Mark Oomkes said:


> And if they ride like a rock, they're not going to do well in snow.


The harder the tire, the less gription you will get on a slick or wet surface


----------



## ratherbfishin

theplowmeister said:


> BLIZZAK !!!


IMO...no question about it! The only issue is they do wear fast. A good second is Firestone Winterforce. Not as good in the snow as the Blizzak, but they wear better.
I've run both but My 2017 2500 Is getting the Blizzaks...soon too!


----------



## theplowmeister

The question was 
*Whats the best tire for plowing*

I swear the next guy that asks
"Whats the best XYZ " Im going to jump through the screen and give him a DOPE slap.

Asking that question shows you are about as XXXXX as they come, the BEST depends on YOUR criteria. there is NO BEST There is something that matches what you want.. Think a little about the question and what you want what are the qualities you want before embarrassing yourself by asking WHAT'S THE BEST XYZ

OK Rant OVER.


----------



## Philbilly2

theplowmeister said:


> The question was
> *Whats the best tire for plowing*
> 
> I swear the next guy that asks
> "Whats the best XYZ " Im going to jump through the screen and give him a DOPE slap.
> 
> Asking that question shows you are about as XXXXX as they come, the BEST depends on YOUR criteria. there is NO BEST There is something that matches what you want.. Think a little about the question and what you want what are the qualities you want before embarrassing yourself by asking WHAT'S THE BEST XYZ
> 
> OK Rant OVER.


Angry tonight huh...


----------



## ratherbfishin

theplowmeister said:


> The question was
> *Whats the best tire for plowing*
> 
> I swear the next guy that asks
> "Whats the best XYZ " Im going to jump through the screen and give him a DOPE slap.
> 
> Asking that question shows you are about as XXXXX as they come, the BEST depends on YOUR criteria. there is NO BEST There is something that matches what you want.. Think a little about the question and what you want what are the qualities you want before embarrassing yourself by asking WHAT'S THE BEST XYZ
> 
> OK Rant OVER.


So we figured out the best tire to plow with....what's the best truck to put em on???


----------



## AEI

BFG AT are on 3 of my trucks pickups. That does not mean they are the best though. Just what works for me and my needs.


----------



## AEI

Put them on a 2wd 4cyl Ranger that has a MVP V


----------



## Mark Oomkes

What's the best wheel for the best tyre?


----------



## ktfbgb

Mark Oomkes said:


> What's the best wheel for the best tyre?


8 hole wheels


----------



## GrassManKzoo

These will do the trick!!


----------



## Jguck25

Unless something has changed, blizzaks are not e load tires, so they shouldn't be used on 3/4 ton trucks and up


----------



## ratherbfishin

Jguck25 said:


> Unless something has changed, blizzaks are not e load tires, so they shouldn't be used on 3/4 ton trucks and up


Must have change then!


----------



## GrassManKzoo

Really though... we run these on all our plow trucks









I have these on my 2500 Avalanche but don't plow with it


----------



## Collision

GrassManKzoo said:


> These will do the trick!!
> View attachment 174820
> View attachment 174821


I dont see why not


----------



## theplowmeister

Yes Blizzak does come in load range E W965


----------



## ktfbgb

Jguck25 said:


> Unless something has changed, blizzaks are not e load tires, so they shouldn't be used on 3/4 ton trucks and up


Not true. They have E load range tires in limited sizes.


----------



## ktfbgb

Collision said:


> I dont see why not


Are you Serious?


----------



## ktfbgb

AEI said:


> Put them on a 2wd 4cyl Ranger that has a MVP V


Why?


----------



## Collision

ktfbgb said:


> Are you Serious?


Sarcasm, lol


----------



## Jguck25

ktfbgb said:


> Not true. They have E load range tires in limited sizes.


 whoops sorry, my bad *trucewhiteflag*i have tried a couple times to get them various sizes and was told they weren't made in a load range e for superduty trucks. That's what I get for taking someone else's word for it


----------



## ktfbgb

Jguck25 said:


> whoops sorry, my bad *trucewhiteflag*i have tried a couple times to get them various sizes and was told they weren't made in a load range e for superduty trucks. That's what I get for taking someone else's word for it


I dont trust what anyone says, except for a few guys on here of course


----------



## Mr.Markus

Muck boots.....


----------



## EJK2352

I switched over to winter tires after having a set of them put on my wife's front wheel drive mini van. She had a Jeep Wrangler before the van and getting around in the winter with a 4x4 was never a problem. I drove her van in snow with the winter tires and was impressed to say the least. When Firestone started making load range E Winterforce tires I put a set on my plow truck. I will never run a plow truck without them. The snow traction is awesome for plowing and most of the time I can plow in 2wd. The best part of these tires is traveling on snow covered roads. Winter tires make traveling snow covered roads a breeze. They grip and stop so much better than any all season tire I've ever owned. I wore out the Winterforce tires and decided to try out load range E Blizzak tires. The Blizzak's are even better than the Winterforce tires.


----------



## midnight pumpkin

Mud terrain are junk in the snow. Get narrow dedicated snow tires. Hankook iPike, Firestone winterforce, General Grabber Arctic, etc. I run LT235/85-16 Hankook iPike RW11 and they are studded. You need at least 1000 pounds of ballast/counterweight


----------



## Philbilly2

midnight pumpkin said:


> Mud terrain are junk in the snow.


You have no idea what you are talking about.


----------



## leigh

Philbilly2 said:


> You have no idea what you are talking about.


Love replies that get right to the point!


----------



## midnight pumpkin

Philbilly2 said:


> You have no idea what you are talking about.


I only know 100 times more than you ever will about tires.


----------



## Mark Oomkes




----------



## Rocking Conv

Blakeburkhardt said:


> What tire do
> You recommend for plowing in the winter?


I have been running Mastercraft AXT tires on my personal 2012 GMC Denali crew cab diesel pick-up. We also run these tires on our Dodge Dakota plow trucks. 10 ply tires, hol up well and great traction in all weahter including plowing. Mastercraft tires are made by Cooper tires.


----------



## ktfbgb

midnight pumpkin said:


> I only know 100 times more than you ever will about tires.


Highly unlikely.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I wonder why one of the best tyres for plowing is called MUD & snow. 

Cooper M&S???

And for being a newbie, you've got quite the attitude.


----------



## White_Gold11

Deep snow tires and ice tires are or can be lol two different things. Sipped ice tires such as firestone winterforce are great for plowing. Firestone m/t may be good for snow but scary on ice. My 2c


----------



## Philbilly2

midnight pumpkin said:


> Mud terrain are junk in the snow.


Here is what you said...

I am not saying that a dedicated snow tire is not a better option.

I simply said that if you think that a mud terrain tire is junk in the snow, you have no idea what you are talking about.


----------



## midnight pumpkin

Philbilly2 said:


> Here is what you said...
> 
> I am not saying that a dedicated snow tire is not a better option.
> 
> I simply said that if you think that a mud terrain tire is junk in the snow, you have no idea what you are talking about.


Okay what I meant and should have said is that compared to a dedicated snow tire a mud tire is junk in response to the op's question of BEST plowing tire.


----------



## UpNorthMowing

We run Cooper DISCOVERER A/T3 on all of our trucks, they grip pretty darn good too, it also helps having 2 yards of salt oot back !


----------



## White_Gold11

To answer Blake’s question.. my recommendation would be firestone Winterforce. Affordable, available in load e, and works well on ice/snow conditions. Also common knowledge but add some weight in the bed.


----------



## Mike_PS

Ok, enough with the uncalled for insults and name calling please...back on point and onward with the discussion 

thanks


----------



## Gcard

Blakeburkhardt said:


> What tire do
> You recommend for plowing in the winter?


I was desperate and got my hands on a set of Bridgestone Blizzaks. They had about 65% of the tread left. I could Not believe the traction that they have in snow and ice. hammered it on take off with little or no slip.


----------



## Gcard

theplowmeister said:


> The question was
> *Whats the best tire for plowing*
> 
> I swear the next guy that asks
> "Whats the best XYZ " Im going to jump through the screen and give him a DOPE slap.
> 
> Asking that question shows you are about as XXXXX as they come, the BEST depends on YOUR criteria. there is NO BEST There is something that matches what you want.. Think a little about the question and what you want what are the qualities you want before embarrassing yourself by asking WHAT'S THE BEST XYZ
> 
> OK Rant OVER.


----------



## Gcard

I think these people are just wanting to get others opinion on tires they have had experience with. It's difficult to know how a tire performs without going out and paying for a lot of money for something that doesn't perform to there needs. I don't think they are purposely trying to irratate you. Opinions can be very helpful.


----------



## Gcard

Michael J. Donovan said:


> Ok, enough with the uncalled for insults and name calling please...back on point and onward with the discussion
> 
> thanks


----------



## Gcard

Yes, agree. I joined this site for information and discussion. Not drama. Go to Facebook for that!


----------



## ktfbgb

Gcard said:


> I think these people are just wanting to get others opinion on tires they have had experience with. It's difficult to know how a tire performs without going out and paying for a lot of money for something that doesn't perform to there needs. I don't think they are purposely trying to irratate you. Opinions can be very helpful.


Then use the search function and read for literally days about tires. This topic has been discussed ad nauseum. Guys on here get tired of the same questions being debated multiple times per year when all your questions could be answered by simply searching the site for info and reading it. It makes you look lazy when you ask the same question for the 1 millionth time. Just saying.


----------



## Something different

I have Atturo's on my big F150 and they're great. Especially the snow. I don't plow with it. But my plow truck does need new kicks!


----------

